
Chinese Nationalism Jostles with Academic Freedom in Australia - cepth
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/15/world/australia/china-students-censorship.html
======
Simulacra
What is academic freedom? I think this is a question everyone has gotten away
from, especially in western countries. The fear of offending, or making
someone/group uncomfortable, has silenced a lot of fact, critical thought,
debate, and education.

The first example in the article "Chinese officials are truthful only when
careless or drunk." That's incendiary and presumptuous. But to say that China
is a communist one-party country, and Taiwan, is a free and independent
country, is another, however both have incited rebuke from Chinese students in
Australia, despite being 100% fact.

